# Just purchased from attitude



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

just bought a pack of 5 Barneys Farm Red Cherry Berry Feminized seeds from the place and also got a free Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow with the purchase. They are already on the move but its gonna take probably another week since im on the west coast of the US and attitude is UK. pretty excited though since this is my first time attempting to grow. anyone know this Red Cherry strain at all? looked pretty good for a starter plant due to its high yield and the fact that it is supposed to be a good body high but also contains sativa genes which im hoping will pull through.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 10, 2011)

I've only seen Red Cherry Berry grow once IRL....It hermied...It was in the genes. The other plants didnt herm. The buds came down early and were covered in nanners... 


Good luck and try not to stress her!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

i have the same Cherry Berry strain running right now, about 3 weeks into flower.  its in between some HGF Cheese and some Barney's Red Diesel.  the Cherry Berry is growing a big as heck compared to the other 2 but looks really nice.  but being Barney's, only 3 of the 5 seed actually grew (i've found a very bad germ rate with Barney's).

The cheese is the same 3 weeks into flower like fat little bushes about 3' tall.  compared to a freebie Mekong High which is at an easy 6' tall and gaining every day.  the Cherry Berry is about 4.5' so far - but very bushy and happy.  it will be a nice yielder.

the pics show Cheese left - Red Diesel center - Cherry Berry right, and another pic of them against the whole grow (Mekong in the back right corner).  all started at the same time and put into 4 gal soil mix under 1000w halide, now under two 1000w sodiums.  the HFS Cheese and Red Diesel were excellent producers for me.


----------



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

wow really much taller than I expected. the one on the right is looking like its its own private forest!


----------

